# Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!



## Ferry (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

jeder von euch kennt die Problematik mit dem Grundblei. Oft sind die Bleie zu teuer und für gewisse Preise nur in äußerst geringen Stückzahlen zu haben. An Flüssen hat man zudem das Problem, dass mit jedem Hänger auch das Blei verschwunden sein könnte, was den Geldbeutel strapaziert auf Dauer. Auch kommt es bei den meist runden Formen dazu, dass die Strömung runde Bleie auf dem Gewässergrund „ kullern „ lässt. Ich habe nach ettlichen Versuchen mit unprofessionellen Methoden, wie Muttern, Radauswuchtgewichten usw. als Ersatz für Grundblei mehr durch Zufall eine Alternative zur kostengünstigen Herstellung von Blei gefunden, wo jeder die Gewichtsklassen selber bestimmen kann bei der Herstellung.
Formen zu kaufen ist zwar auch nicht schlecht, nur hat man meisst nicht mehr wie 4-5 Gußnester zur Auswahl und die Gewichtsklassen stehen fest beim Guß. Zumahl die Formen recht teuer sind. Gips eignet sich nur, wenn er trocken gebrannt wurde sonst spritzt es beim gießen. 

Die Form die ich gewählt habe ist in jedem Haushalt als Abfallprodukt vorhanden. Für meine Bleie, die ich gieße und nur noch verwende , nehme ich die Hüllen von Tee-Lichtern. Diese gibt es im 100er Pack für 3 Euro. Die Metallhülle der ehemaligen od. abgebrannten Kerzen sind optimal und als Einwegform sehr gut zu verwenden. Auch eignen sich hervorragend Verschlüsse von Schnaps -od. Bierflaschen ( Plaste entfernen innen! )
Das Blei hole ich mir vom Reifendienst, dort gibt’s genug für umsonst!
Zum erhitzen verwende ich einen Gasbrenner und einen alten Kochtopf von Muttern sowie eine Stahl – Soßenkelle zum schöpfen und gießen.

Mann kann beim Gießen (auch unter Verwendung einer Küchenwaage ) Gewichte ab 30g bis hin zu 250 g bei den kleinen und 600 g bei den großen Teelichtern herstellen.
Bei Schnapsflaschenverschlüssen geht’s von ca. 10g – 90 g als kleine Form. Optimal fürs Pickern.

Die großen Bleie bis 300g verwende ich als Absenkbleie für Stellmontagen beim Welsangeln, damit die Schnur unter geht um keine Verluste durch Schiffahrt zu haben. 
Größere Gewichte eignen sich auch zum Downriggern.

Die Herstellung ist ganz einfach. Man biegt einen Nirodraht ( VA – hat fast jede Schlosserei als Schweißdraht ) ,schneidet knapp die doppelte Länge des Durchmessers der Form ab und biegt eine enge V-Form oder Öse. Diese wird je nach Einfüllhöhe des Gießblei durch die Metallhülle des Teelichtes gesteckt und dann Blei in die Hülle gegossen. ( Probieren wg. Gewicht ! )  Dabei ist es egal ob noch ein bisschen Restwachs in der Form ist. Nach dem Abkühlen entfernt man die Metallhülle und dem  Rohblei steht der weiteren Verarbeitung wie Lackieren und Gewichtsangabe nichts mehr im Wege.

Durch die flache Form liegen die Bleie wie angesaugt am Grund und haben eine Art Lifteffekt beim Anhieb. Ausserdem verhaken sich nicht so sehr bei Hindernissen. Auch die Flugeigenschaften sind absolut überzeugend. 

Probiert es einfach mal aus!


Hängerfreie Angeltörns wünscht euch Clemens & Conrad(mein Jr.)

Auf dem Bild sieht man verschiedene  Ergebnisse


----------



## Franky (27. Januar 2004)

Nich schlecht der Tip!!! :m


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Januar 2004)

Allerdings.
Der Tip ist wirklich gut.
Die Tellerbleie sehen wirklich sehr gut aus für die Plattenjagd bei uns in der Elbe.

Merci#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (27. Januar 2004)

Klasse Idee.#6
Werde ab heute die Hüllen der Teelichte sammeln.


----------



## Knobbes (27. Januar 2004)

Guter Tipp,muss ich mal asussprobieren.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Ferry (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Freunde,

wenn Ihr solche Hüllen benötigt meldet euch einfach. Hab Tütenweise die Dinger da. Da ich 99,9 % der Einwohner meines Ortes beauftragt habe zu sammeln ;-)))

Gruß Clemens


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. Januar 2004)

Respekt, ein guter Tipp,

für kleinere Bleie habe ich schon öfter Bierflaschenkappen genommen. Jetzt habe ich auch eine Form für grössere Gewichte. Auf das Naheliegenste kommt man zuletzt, oder wird erst mit der Nase drauf gestossen. :m


----------



## Dorschminister (27. Januar 2004)

Das ist wirklich ein guter Tipp ich werde es bestimmt auch mal so versuchen.
Vielleicht kann ich so auch Krallenbleie zum Brandungsangeln herstellen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Januar 2004)

Klasse Tipp, Danke. ich werde mal versuchen ob die auch beim Brandungsangeln funzen. Fürs Buttangeln in Norge sind die ganz bestimmt sehr gut.


----------



## muddyliz (27. Januar 2004)

Klasse Tipps Ferry. Na. du fängst ja gut an. Mach' weiter so !!!
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## arno (27. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Ich habe so was ähnliches auch schon probiert, mit kleinen Rohrstücken , aber das ist besser!!!


----------



## arno (27. Januar 2004)

Achso, Krallenbleie habe ich im alten Suppenlöffel gegossen!
Einfach zwei va-Dräht über kreuz reinlegen und etwas biegen damit sie nicht oben auf liegen.
Halten echt bombig !


----------



## Nick_A (28. Januar 2004)

Hi Clemens (Ferry) #h

[marquee]super Tipp und toll erklärt/bebildert !!! #6 #6[/marquee] 

Wenn das mal nicht ein furioser Einstieg ist!!!  :m

Weiter so und viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## Jirko (28. Januar 2004)

@ferry - beeindruckender einstieg in´s AB... genau danach lechzen unsere boardies... klasse #6

...schickes avantar ... noch ne frage, bist du mit der kurzumschreibung zur webspacefreischaltung via freenet klargekommen? wenn nicht, ich werde heute im laufe des tages mal was offizielles in´s board setzen... sozusagen als kleiner leitfaden, da ja desöfteren fragen auftauchen, wie man sich kostengünstig webspace schaffen kann #h


----------



## Garfield0815 (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo Ferry.
Willkommen an Board und super Tipp.#6#6
Werde ich bestimmt ausprobieren-


----------



## Kunze (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo Ferry!






on Board!

Klasse Tipp von dir und sehr aussagekräftiges Foto.

Danke dir. :m #h


----------



## toddy (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo Jungs vom Board!
Hier noch eine UMSONST Variante!!!
MAN Nehme !! 1 Blumentopf mit feuchtem feinem Kies drin!!
Papier u. teesafilm!
Papier zur Tülle formen, wie Kirchturm!! zusammenkleben Teesa!!
Papiertülle mit Nirose bestücken!! an der engen seite einschieben!!
Alles Kopfüber vorsichtig im Kies versenken!!
Blei flüssig eingiessen!!
Wer geschickt ist kann damit von 15gr. bis 1000 u. mehr herstellen!!
Fotos vielleicht später!!


----------



## barsch_zocker (20. August 2004)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Hab da zufällig gerade auch noch was gefunden, sieht nach n bisschen Aufwand aus aber ich denke der würde sich sicher lohnen:q 

*jettyfishing.com/ articles/tech/sinkers.html*

barsch_zocker


----------



## HD4ever (20. August 2004)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*



			
				Ferry schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> wenn Ihr solche Hüllen benötigt meldet euch einfach. Hab Tütenweise die Dinger da. Da ich 99,9 % der Einwohner meines Ortes beauftragt habe zu sammeln ;-)))
> 
> Gruß Clemens


 Wurzen scheint ja nicht sooooo groß zu sein ;+ ;+ ;+ ..... :q


----------



## Paul81 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

hey ich finde es ne gute idee , ich mache meistens auch selber Blei giessen nehme aber fast immer eßlöfel und giesse einfach rein mit einen karabiner klappt sehr gut !


----------



## Akula* (15. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*



toddy schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs vom Board!
> Hier noch eine UMSONST Variante!!!
> MAN Nehme !! 1 Blumentopf mit feuchtem feinem Kies drin!!
> Papier u. teesafilm!
> ...



Hast du jetzt ein Foto ?


----------



## Bondex (15. April 2010)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

würd´mich auch interessieren


----------



## Drop_Shot 142 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Klasse, echt super !!! 
Bin mal gespannt wie meine aussehen))
Mach weiter so


----------



## surfer93 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Super Anleitung!
Hat jemand die Bleie schon in Norwegen getestet?
Gehen die zum Naturköderangen in der Form so mit 500 Gramm oder taumeln die zu doll beim Absinken??

Gruß Tim


----------



## noob4ever (16. April 2011)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

was soll mit den bleien in norwegen anders sein als in deutschland? schwimmen da bleie?


----------



## BBCatch (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Vielen Dank für den rettenden Tip!!! Bin schon am Verzweifeln hier an der Elbe! Aber NOCH schöner wäre eine Alternative zu Blei.
Vielleicht Steine?? Hat jemand da Erfahrung???
Gruß, BBCatch


----------



## west1 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*



BBCatch schrieb:


> Aber NOCH schöner wäre eine Alternative zu Blei.
> Vielleicht Steine?? Hat jemand da Erfahrung???
> Gruß, BBCatch



Guckst du.


----------



## carp_ (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Achtung: Die Dämpfe von schmelzenden Blei ist sehr giftig.
Wenn möglich nicht einatmen.
aber ansonst eine klasse idee


----------



## Zander Janky (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

wenn jemand die formen nachbauen will
grundbleiform :
einfach alu - flachstahl 8 mm dick die form ausbohren und feilen - 2 mm durchgangsloch gebohrt - auf aluklotz geschraubt - fertig 
beim giessen 2 mm draht durchschieben - mit blei volllaufen lassen - draht herausschieben - grundblei fällt fast von alleine heraus - fertig


















posenbleigussform - bleie mit durchgangsloch













hier noch eine andere posenbleigussform 









hier noch eine posenbleiform








schaut mal was ich gefunden habe,ich werd mir diese Form auch bauen #6
MfG


----------



## grinsefuchs (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Dropshot Bleie lassen sich auch günstig herstellen, ohne grosse Metallverabeitungskenntnisse zu haben=)

Einfach nen paar alte dicke Holzbalken z.b von einer Palette nehmen und nen je nach Gewicht 6, 8, 10 oder noch grössere Löcher bohren. Blein eingießen, den Draht, wie von Seite beschrieben reinstecken und aushärten lassen=) Sehr günstig, gerade beim häufigen Verlust der dropshot bleie.

Wenn alles hart is, kann man versuchen das Blei zu raus zu bekommen, ansonsten kurz ne Säge angesetzt und frei gesägt=)


----------



## Allroundprofi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Klasse Tipp! Ich hab nur eine Frage , wie voll soll ich ein kleines Teelicht gießen um ein Gewicht zwischen 80 und 90 Gramm zu erreichen


----------



## BallerNacken (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Dafür benutzt du ja die angesprochene Waage. Machst also solange mit flüssigem Blei voll, bis das gewünschte Gewicht erreicht ist.


----------



## jaiko (20. März 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Da eine anständige Bleigussform heute keine 20 Euro mehr kostet, stellt sich die Frage, ob der Tipp noch zeitgemäss ist.


----------



## Trollwut (20. März 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*



jaiko schrieb:


> Da eine anständige Bleigussform heute keine 20 Euro mehr kostet, stellt sich die Frage, ob der Tipp noch zeitgemäss ist.




Bleigießform: 20€
Übrige Teelichtform: 0€

Einfaches Ding, oder?


----------



## Honeyball (20. März 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Der Tipp mit den Teelichtern und der Thread hier sind uralt.
Ich hab zuhause ein ganzes Sortiment Teelichtbleie.

Ich hab die einfach mit nem dicken Nagel auf ein Holzbrett genagelt und dann gegossen. Dadurch haben die ein sauberes Loch in der Mitte und keine scharfen Kanten.

Zum Driftangeln ziehe ich einfach ein Stück Vorfachschnur durch und knote eine Schlaufe rein, die ich in den unteren Wirbel hänge. Bei guten Driftverhältnissen kann man das Blei dann einfach wie ein Rad über den Grund rollen lassen.
Und wenn das Blei mal am Grund hängen bleibt, sollte diese Schlaufschnur als Sollbruchstelle dienen können.


----------



## simmi321 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Alt aber immer noch zeitgemäß . Ich hab in Getränkedosenböden Strömungsbleie gegossen , wenn man das ordentlich macht kann man sogar die Dose wieder abgeben .


----------



## Bamse (20. März 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Ich gieße Grundbleie in leere Patronenhülsen, von 9 Para (Pistole) 
bis zum dicken Jagdkaliber gibt es unterschiedliche
Gewichte.
Außen ist das Messig der Hülse, wenig Emissionen.

Bamse


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Man nehme ein Alurohr, Durchmesser 20-30 mm und einen aufgeschraubten Boden mit kleinem, mittigem Langloch. U-Draht (rostfrei) in den Boden und nach belieben mit Blei ausgiessen.Kann auch noch nachbearbeitet werden.Das ganze ergibt Grundbleie z.b. Für Norwegen 200-1000 Gramm.


----------



## Benulke (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Hallo,

Ich hab aktuell bei der Angel Domäne eine Pilker Bleigussform
für 16.99 erhalten. Blei hab ich 40kg vom Dachdecker bekommen,
welches ich portioniert auf nem alten Kanonenofen binnen 5min geschmolzen habe. Ich glaube schon das, wenn man das Blei umsonst bekommt, das die günstigste und schnellste Methode ist
eigene Pilker herzustellen. Dauert ja auch nur paar Minuten.
Hätte gern noch ein Video vom Gießen angehängt aber geht leider nicht.


----------



## Bulettenbär (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*



Benulke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab aktuell bei der Angel Domäne eine Pilker Bleigussform
> für 16.99 erhalten. Blei hab ich 40kg vom Dachdecker bekommen,
> ...



Unter bleigussformen.de gibt es noch mehr und auch günstigere Formen. Aber mal so ganz nebenbei gefragt, Du bist dir schon im klaren dass das Bleischmelzen nicht so ganz ohne ist bezüglich Temperatur und Dämpfe?

Gruß


----------



## Benulke (17. April 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Hallo,

Ja das es bei bleigussformen.de mehr und günstigere gibt hab ich leider zu spät gesehen... dort werde ich mir auf jeden Fall weitere Formen und Zubehör kaufen.

Das das mit dem Bleigiessen nicht ganz ungefährlich ist ist mir bewusst deshalb mache ich das in meiner gut belüfteten 700 qm Halle und reichlich Abstand. Na ja und Temperatur muss man halt bissel aufpassen.
Aber ansonsten eine wirklich günstige Alternative zum Kauf. Heute hab ich Pulverfarbe bekommen und am Wochenende bekommen die Pilker dann Farbe, damit ich sie ab nächsten Donnerstag auf der polnischen Ostsee testen kann...


----------



## sam1000-0 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Ein Guten Abend in die Runde!
Da wir ja Zanderschonzeit haben und ich
Langeweile hab, hatte ich mir  vorgenommen
was anderes  mal zu gießen. 
Das Blei bekam ich günstig vom Dachdecker und
die Gußform auch günstig von Bleigussformen.de.
Hab die Form etws geändert und hab direkt am 
Offsethaken gegossen.Die Gewichte wiegen 8 und 14 g.
Da ich schon mal dabei war hab ich auch ein paar
Baitholder gebastelt, die Easy Shiner sind ja bekanntlich
aus sehr weichem Gummi.
Ich finde das Resultat meiner Arbeit von etwa 2 Stunden
kann sich sehen lassen. 
Ob das ganze funktioniert werd ich später rausfinden.


----------



## Benulke (27. April 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Hallo,

sieht auf jeden Fall ganz gut aus.


----------



## sam1000-0 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Danke!#h


----------



## bbfishing (27. April 2015)

*AW: Bleigießen fast geschenkt !!!!*

Moin
klasse Idee, funzt bestimmt
Gruß Klaus


----------

